
Viewing Large Images - OpenLayers, GSIV, ModestMaps, DeepZoom, and Python - apu
http://blog.kapilt.com/2008/11/30/sharing-large-images-openlayers-gsiv-modestmaps-deepzoom-and-python/
======
davi
I've used IIPImage to good effect (IIPImageServer to serve, IIPMooViewer as
client):

<http://iipimage.sourceforge.net/images.shtml>

